# Laser casero con diodo de quemador de DVD



## llort14 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola, pues les quería consultar a los expertos del foro, que quiero construir un laser casero, utilizando el diodo de un quemador de DVD, y 2 pilas AA, pero mi problema es que ya queme 2 diodos porque sin ninguna resistencia, se queman directamente, pero le coloque al tercero una resistencia de 470ohms, y de 600ohms y con este ultimo funciona, pero no quema nada, ni fosforos, solo alcanza a calentar luego de como 10 minutos (probado con un fosforo).
¿Podrían ayudarme con la resistencia que necesitaria o porque podría ser que su potencia es baja? Aun no domino la ley de Ohm, estoy a punto de estudiarla.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2011)

> Aun no domino la ley de Ohm, estoy a punto de estudiarla.



 ya te decidiste eso es lo importante...

segun tengo entendido no todos los laser "calientan" igual 

usa uno de blue ray... esos "calientan" mas

cada diodo tiene su potencia, significa que la resistencia que pongas solo es para limitar la corriente para el optimo funcionamiento  es decir si el diodo esta fabricado para 10mA y tu lo vas a usar con 12v la resistencia que tendrias que utilizar es una de aprox 1k ....

podria aventurarme a decirte que si pones una resistencia de unos 10 ohms no se quemaria tu laser y calentaria un poco mas....


----------



## llort14 (Jul 20, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> ya te decidiste eso es lo importante...
> 
> segun tengo entendido no todos los laser "calientan" igual
> 
> ...




He seguido tu consejo y fui a un lugar de electrónica, donde me dijeron que lo adecuado era probar con 10omhs, con 1 y con 0.1ohms, así que probare y ya veremos si funciona.
Gracias por contestar!


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 20, 2011)

Buenas!



llort14 dijo:


> He seguido tu consejo y fui a un lugar de electrónica, donde me dijeron que lo adecuado era probar con 10omhs, con 1 y con 0.1ohms, así que probare y ya veremos si funciona.
> Gracias por contestar!



Para mi los vas a quemar igual

Te recomiendo mirarte este post (un post mio de otro foro, espero que no haya problema ya que tiene informacion bastante importante) en el cual se propuso un proyecto parecido en el que hicieron un driver para manejar el laser mediante un driver.

http://www.hardcore-modding.com/ftopict-39802-laser.html&sid=035846a704a17969f4d0243bb3e026eb

saludos!

p.d.: prestar principal atencion a los post de *Teotekaplan*

p.d.2: esto *NOO es spam* ni nada similar (aclaro por las dudas)


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2011)

> Te recomiendo mirarte este post (un post mio de otro foro, espero que no haya problema ya que tiene informacion bastante importante) en el cual se propuso un proyecto parecido en el que hicieron un driver para manejar el laser mediante un driver.



Vi las primeras 6 hojas y me aburrio....

al parecer no tienen ni PI de lo que hablan...  quizas yo tampoco pero mejor busquen por aca un limitador de corriente para Laser.... o fuente para laser o algo asi...


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 21, 2011)

Buenas!



lubeck dijo:


> Vi las primeras 6 hojas y me aburrio....
> 
> al parecer no tienen ni PI de lo que hablan...  quizas yo tampoco pero mejor busquen por aca un limitador de corriente para Laser.... o fuente para laser o algo asi...



que lastima que te aburriste tan pronto  si recuerdo mal, habian posteado un driver para manejar el laser voy a ver si despues me hago un tiempo y lo rescato del post.

saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

> que lastima que te aburriste tan pronto


  asi soy yo... si no veo un esquema no se me aclara nada.. por mucho que me lo platiquen... 


a mi me tiene intrigado eso del Driver (la verdad casi que ni me lo imagino).... intenta describirlo a ver si es lo que mas o menos pienso...


----------



## rascueso (Jul 21, 2011)

amigo fijate aca tenes algo
http://www.instructables.com/id/Laser-Flashlight-Hack!!/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

ya me quedo claro lo del driver....

Tremendo regulador de voltaje con una resistencia limitadora de 1 Ohm...


----------



## rascueso (Jul 21, 2011)

es lo que tenia a mano el loco


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 21, 2011)

Buenas!

En la pagina numeros 7 y 8 de la pagina que publique mas arriba se encuentran la informacion sobre el driver



lubeck dijo:


> ya me quedo claro lo del driver....
> 
> Tremendo regulador de voltaje con una resistencia limitadora de 1 Ohm...



No me gusta mucho ese driver. Segun lo que entendi para sacarle mas energia al laser se lo estimula con pulsos (pulsos cortos en donde pasa una gran corriente) y tengo entendido que esta tecnica se la usa en los controles remotos para que logren mucho alcance.

La unica macana es que no me deja ver las fotos del post ni tampoco donde estan alojadas pero en la pagina 7 hay una descripcion del circuito talvez se logre rescatar el circuito (por suerte esta muy bien detallado)

saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

> No me gusta mucho ese driver. Segun lo que entendi para sacarle mas energia al laser se lo estimula con pulsos (pulsos cortos en donde pasa una gran corriente)



esos pulso se llaman PWM o modulacion de ancho de pulso, se hace con un transistor bjt (normalmente) y un temporizador astable como el 555, pero la corriente no puede ser mayor a la que soporte el Diodo Laser que igual seria mas o menos la que fluya con una resistencia de 1 Ohm o de 10 Ohms o de .1 Ohms (eso depende de como haya sido fabricado), la diferencia es que al ser por pulsos por decirlo asi se alcanza a disipar la potencia aguantando mas, (quizas no sea exactamente pero si es muy ilustrativo)


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 21, 2011)

Buenas!



lubeck dijo:


> esos pulso se llaman PWM o modulacion de ancho de pulso, se hace con un transistor bjt (normalmente) y un temporizador astable como el 555, pero la corriente no puede ser mayor a la que soporte el Diodo Laser que igual seria mas o menos la que fluya con una resistencia de 1 Ohm o de 10 Ohms o de .1 Ohms (eso depende de como haya sido fabricado), la diferencia es que al ser por pulsos por decirlo asi se alcanza a disipar la potencia aguantando mas, (quizas no sea exactamente pero si es muy ilustrativo)



claro, no me anime a poner que era pwm porque no sabia el porcentaje de la señal TON pero son pulsos bastantes cortos.

El compañero de mi ex foro (que tiene bastante experiencia) ya no tengo tanto contacto con el pero supongo si se examina bien lo que detallo el (en la pagina 7) se podra recrear el circuito.

Por otro lado, hay q tener en cuenta la peligrosidad de los lasers (lo cual no se cansa de repetir en el otro post durante las 11 paginas).

Tendria que buscar una pagina web en la que indica como hacer un juego de laser shot pero usando los lasers chinos.

saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 21, 2011)

> claro, no me anime a poner que era pwm porque no sabia el porcentaje de la señal TON pero son pulsos bastantes cortos.



Pues si, deben ser frecuencias alta quizas sobre los KHercios y quizas al 50% no creo que sea critico eso... aunque de eso si yo ni idea... nunca lo he hecho.... ni lo he investigao...
y animate a decir lo que piensas lo peor que pueda pasar es que alguien te diga su opinion y ya...



> El compañero de mi ex foro (que tiene bastante experiencia) ya no tengo tanto contacto con el pero supongo si se examina bien lo que detallo el (en la pagina 7) se podra recrear el circuito.



Yo pienso que no es taaaann necesario un "driver" o fuente de esa naturaleza para una aplicacion sencilla, ya que la diferencia no es muy grande...



> Por otro lado, hay q tener en cuenta la peligrosidad de los lasers (lo cual no se cansa de repetir en el otro post durante las 11 paginas).



Yo creo que eso si, a tener mucho cuidado a donde apuntas, a las retinas no creo que les agrade mucho eso del laser...



> Tendria que buscar una pagina web en la que indica como hacer un juego de laser shot pero usando los lasers chinos.



desconozco completamente eso...


----------



## llort14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bueno, probe el laser con resistencias de 0.1ohm, de 1ohm y sin resistencia y sigue sin funcionar. ¿Podria ser que necesite mas mW? Creo que si uso un reductor de voltaje y con una pila de 9v me podria funcionar. 
¿Alguien me podria decir algo al respecto? Y gracias todos los que han respondido!
O se podrian utilizar 4 pilas AA con algun reductor o resistencia?


----------



## djwash (Jul 22, 2011)

No te parace demasiada diferencia 600ohm a 1ohm? me parece que el laser paso a mejor vida...

Que lastima que no tengo ningun diodo de quemador de DVD para probar...


----------



## llort14 (Jul 22, 2011)

No creo, osea no funciona en el sentido en que lanza un buen rayo de luz, pero no quema, y pues con la resistencia de 600ohm ni funciona, creo que es muy alta. Si pruebo con 4 pilas y una resistencia de 10ohm tambien funciona, pero noto que se calientan los cables.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2011)

> Si pruebo con 4 pilas y una resistencia de 10ohm tambien funciona, pero noto que se calientan los cables.



Mmm ya es hora de estudiar la ley de ohm no???

V=I*R


suponiendo que un diodo laser sea igual que ttoooodos los componentes.... necesitas su ficha tecnica para hacer un calculo correcto....


si tu pones el laser sin resistencia LO VAS A QUEMAR!!! 

ya viste el tutorial que puso rascueso


----------



## llort14 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sip, ya vi ese tutorial, con ese fue con el que comencé a tratar al principio, y disculpas... La ley de Ohm la estudiare de aqui a unas 3 semanas. Pues con 6v si es lógico que se quemaría si lo dejo sin resistencia, y aun con la de 10ohm me provoca temor así que no trate ya. Creo que simplemente el Diodo que me han dado es de un lector, no de un quemador, porque emite una gran luz, pero no quema. 
Comprare un diodo más (el ultimo ya) y probare con ese y entonces... lubeck o alguien más, usando un tester como podría saber el consumo que tiene el diodo para calcular el voltaje y resistencia que 
necesita?
Gracias!! 
Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2011)

> lubeck o alguien más, usando un tester como podría saber el consumo que tiene el diodo para calcular el voltaje y resistencia que
> necesita?



mmm..  a ver si no dejo en evidencia mi ignorancia  nunca lo he hecho y ahora no tengo ganas de comprobarlo, asi que si quieres intentalo....

armas el circuito como este...donde D2 es el laser



el procedimiento es medir con el tester primero el consumo del circuito en Amperios, Fuente+Laser+ Resistencia...
el voltaje tiene que ser  conocido digamos como el ejemplo 5v, y la resistencia tambien digamos de 220Ohms...

con el consumo que nos de por ejemplo en el circuito que es de 8.02mA le calculamos la caida a la resistencia por ley de Ohm, y por ende calculamos la caida en el laser... una vez que la tengamos continuamos....


----------



## sjuan (Jul 23, 2011)

bueno mas importante que la resistencia es descubrir el esquema  del circuito del final 
si es un simple PWM no vale la pena, por que este como maximo reduce las potencia del laser y eso lo hace un resistencia, pero si es lo que dice nar



NarXEh dijo:


> No me gusta mucho ese driver. Segun lo que entendi para sacarle mas energia al laser se lo estimula con pulsos (pulsos cortos en donde pasa una gran corriente) y tengo entendido que esta tecnica se la usa en los controles remotos para que logren mucho alcance.
> 
> saludos!



eso es verdad, si tratas de hacer que un led oscile con un 555 para mandar un  señal por IR y la recibes con un receptor de IR de los que vienen en los televisores como maximo obtienes 2m pero si apuntas con un control remoto comun y corriente se logran hasta 30m dependiendo de la carga de las pilas del control

si se puede hacer lo mismo con los laser seria estupendo, creo que lo que se hace es darle por pequeños instantes más intensidad de la que el diodo aguanta pero como es de poca duración no alcanza para dañarlo

el link http://www.instructables.com/id/how-to-make-a-laser-diode-driver-that-enables-you-/

aa miren lo que acabo de encontrar, para dar mas animo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 23, 2011)

Mmm.. esta bacan la pistola pero yo no entiendo como sacan 1Mega Watt con 14.7v


----------



## mauu (Jul 23, 2011)

llort14: los diodos laser andan con 3v si pasan los 3.25v seguramente se queman al segundo y si te vendieron un laser de SOLO lectora no va a quemar nada (yo tenia una lectora y quise hacer q queme, como no quemaba le di mas tension y chau).

Lo que yo te recomiendo: anda a una electronica pedi un lente de GRABADORA DE DVD de 100mw de potencia.PARA ALIMENTARLO: le podes poner un integrado que es el LM7805 (busca las hojas de datos) que siempre entrega 5v o con la ley de ohm calcularle la resistencia correcta pero tenes que saberla. 

Fijate que en los videos se le ponen un cristal que lo sacan de un puntero laser. no se si tendra importancia eso...





Perdon eran 3v si sobrepasan los 3v!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 24, 2011)

> Lo que yo te recomiendo: anda a una electronica pedi un lente de GRABADORA DE DVD de 100mw de potencia.PARA ALIMENTARLO: le podes poner un integrado que es el LM7805 (busca las hojas de datos) que siempre entrega 5v o con la ley de ohm calcularle la resistencia correcta pero tenes que saberla.



Para calcular la resistencia segun yo se deben tener los siguientes datos...

1.-Caida de tension del laser
2.-Corriente Maxima continua del Laser
3.-Corriente Maxima pulsante del laser

tomando un diodo laser que tenia por ahi de una lectora cd-Rom le puse una resitencia de 10Ω la alimente y esto es lo que resumo....

lecturas...


Voltaje en resistencia...
10Ω*.169A=1.69V

Caida de voltaje en Laser
3.88v-1.69v=2.19v

segun he investigado los diodos de las lectoras segun eso andan por lo s 40mA...

asi que para dos pilas de 1.5v  (2*1.5v=3v) se necesita una resistencia de:

3v-2.19v=0.81v/40mA=20Ω 

potencia en el laser 2.19v*.04A=80mA 

asi que yo reitero mi propuesta... una resitencia de 10Ω a 20Ω aproxiamdamente para corriente continua ... si es un diodo de quemador de discos y no esta funcionando o calentando es que ya se quemo (RIP)....
si se calientan los cables poner unos mas gruesos... si se calienta la resitencia poner una de mas vatiaje....
para una corriente pulsante quizas manejar una resistecia de entre 1 y 5Ω (solo adivino)


----------



## llort14 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gracias en verdad amigos, enserio me ayuda este foro! Hace poco termine mi primer seguidor de lineas gracias a lo visto en este foro, y a la ayuda que me dieron. Ahora consegui un diodo, y ahora probare con una resistencia de 20ohm y diré como me fue.
Saludos!


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 26, 2011)

llort14 dijo:


> Gracias en verdad amigos, enserio me ayuda este foro! Hace poco termine mi primer seguidor de lineas gracias a lo visto en este foro, y a la ayuda que me dieron. Ahora consegui un diodo, y ahora probare con una resistencia de 20ohm y diré como me fue.
> Saludos!



Me parece bien que sigas aprendiendo.

Encontre la pagina prometida hace unos mensajes atraz.

http://heli.xbot.es/wp/?p=13

espero que te sirva a vos o a otro que quiera hacerse un juego estilo laser shot 
ߒ

saludos!


----------



## bivalvo (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes. Aquí os dejo un vídeo con el montaje de un láser para quemar. En la descripción del vídeo vienen una serie de enlaces interesantes así como la lista de los componentes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgBKmgTEFNg&feature=youtu.be

Ya de paso, me gustaría formularos un par de preguntas.

1 - ¿Sabéis si puedo emplear condensadores de 1 uF, 10 nF o 100 uF en lugar de el de 47 uF? ¿Afectaría mucho al montaje?
2 - Tengo unos diodos cuyo modelo desconozco, ¿hay alguna forma de saber cuánta intensidad aguantan sin quemarlos?  Me gustaría probar ese montaje pero no sabría por qué corrientes empezar vaya a ser que queme el diodo... ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 11, 2015)

Hola, para aclarar bien el tema. Para empezar un DIODO, no es un elemento lineal. Es decir, al aumentar la tensión entre sus terminales, la corriente en el mismo, NO tendrá un aumento proporcional.     Por lo tanto, para hacerlo funcionar, necesitamos una fuente de corriente. Porque?
Porque el diodo, cuando conduzca corriente dentro de sus márgenes seguros. La tensión en dichos bornes, tendrá un valor establecido, que dependerá  de sus características.

En el video "explicativo", la descripción que hace sobre condensadores es errónea!


----------



## lsedr (Feb 16, 2015)

La mejor solución para usar diodos sacados de los quemadores de DVD, deben ser quemadores viejos, porque los nuevos (2005 en adelante) no te servirán, tienen poca potencia....

saludos c


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 15, 2016)

Pongo un tuto que me han pedido bastante. Cuidado si lo hacen proteger bien la vista puede ser muy peligroso




saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 15, 2016)

anajesusa dijo:


> Pongo un tuto que me han pedido bastante. Cuidado si lo hacen proteger bien la vista puede ser muy peligroso
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFWhDSlbjv0
> saludos



Muy bueno...

Por cierto...



*Domicilio*.


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 15, 2016)

gracias  yosimiro por ver el video y esa es la respuesta del decifrado de esta semana.


----------

